# Homepage permanentes backgoundcrolling



## spab (7. Apr 2008)

Hi, 

bin gerade eine Homepage am basteln und möchte dass der Hintergrund permanent nach links scrollt. Habe dazu folgendes Script gefunden, welches auch tip top funktioniert. Nur leider weiss ich nicht was ich ändern muss damit der backgound statt von oben nach unten, von rechts nach links scrollt.

Funktioniert aber nur mit dem InternetExplorer.
Die Variable var ende = 255; gibt die länge des Scrollens an. 255 bedeutet, das der Hintergrund nach unten scroll. Soll der Hintergrund nach oben scrollen, einfach var ende = -255; daraus machen.

<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript"> 
<!-- 
var i = 0; 
var ende = 255; //wenn es nach ober scrollen soll -255; 
function setUp() 
{ 
var scroll = window.setInterval("bgscroll()",10); 
} 
function bgscroll() 
{ 
if(i <= ende) 
{ 
document.getElementsByTagName(
"body")[0].style.backgroundPosition = "0px "+i+"px"; 
i++;
} 
else window.clearInterval(scroll); 
} 
//--> 
</script>

Damit das Script aufgerufen wird, muss im <body> Tag der Onlod Eventhandler auf die Funktion setUp() verweisen.

<body onLoad="setUp()">

Danke im Vorraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Wildcard (7. Apr 2008)

Java und Java-Script sind zwei verschiedene Sprachen.
*verschieb*


----------



## H3llGhost (7. Apr 2008)

spab hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]
> document.getElementsByTagName(
> "body")[0].style.backgroundPosition = "0px "+i+"px";
> [...]



Guck dir das mal ganz genau an ... 
Als Tipp änder das mal in



> document.getElementsByTagName(
> "body")[0].style.backgroundPosition = i+"px 0px";



Und sag mal ob es geht ...


----------



## spab (7. Apr 2008)

super hat geklappt - vielen vielen dank!!!


----------



## H3llGhost (8. Apr 2008)

Gut ... 
Das nächste Mal es dir vielleicht ein bisschen genauer angucken ...


----------

